# [email protected] 2008?(please confirm you've booked!)



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Right guys how about a show of force at this years event? i've been going for the last 5 years now and find it really frustrating to only see a few TT'S scattered around the car park  it would really be good to have our own pitch with a variety of cars on show from show 'n' shine to modified big turbos etc!It's mainly a VW event but there are always plenty of audis as well  The event is on for 2 days sat21st/sun22nd june,imo the sunday is always the better day so who's interested in coming? i think we should have the stand on the sunday so come on get your names down  once we've got some good numbers then Clived will contact them to confirm our pitch, http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/
ATTENDEE LIST SUNDAY 22ND JUNE
1)CANEY-BOOKED
2)ADAM WRIGHT-BOOKED
3)MATTYR
4)RHOD TT-BOOKED
5)
6)CLIVED-BOOKED
7)SLINE-BOOKED
8)RIK-E+MATE-BOOKED
9)DOLFAN-BOOKED

11)TTVIC-BOOKED
12)MCTAVISH
13)ELRAO-BOOKED
14)STUB-BOOKED
15)TT4PJ
16)TT CHRIS
17)MARTIN TT
18)blue TiT-BOOKED
19)ROBOKN-BOOKED


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm hoping to make this Steve...also Mark(conlechi) has mentioned attending

Matt


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

mattyR said:


> I'm hoping to make this Steve...also Mark(conlechi) has mentioned attending
> 
> Matt


get your names down then :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

64 views but no-one has committed to this yet


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ill be there but im bringing the polo. 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be there with Dean TT so decent pictures night out then saturday me thinks


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

come on guys we need loads more


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A great week end and we could all go out on the lash sat night sober up sunday and then drive home job done and no other halves to moan about cars and the like :roll: :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I may be able to make it, but not sure if I'll still be in the 911 or back in the TT by then?!?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

If I dont bring T4CKY I'll bring the TT!! :wink: , I'll see how far I get with the tuning! :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there as ever both days driving down on the Friday staying at Luterworth travel lodge very close the the event and a good pud righton the door step


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> I may be able to make it, but not sure if I'll still be in the 911 or back in the TT by then?!?


how come mate? do you miss the TT


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be there as ever both days driving down on the Friday staying at Luterworth travel lodge very close the the event and a good pud righton the door step


Andy,i'll meet you in the carpark on the sunday morning or if they do breakfasts then i'll meet you in there :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leon said:


> If I dont bring T4CKY I'll bring the TT!! :wink: , I'll see how far I get with the tuning! :?


i'll stick you down as a possible then


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

caney said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > I may be able to make it, but not sure if I'll still be in the 911 or back in the TT by then?!?
> ...


911 Turbo is a great car, but not 4 times as good as the TT which is what it cost. I miss tinkering and the 911 is already too fast and doing anything mod wise will only hamper resale so I guess I am "bored" of it from that perspective.

For Â£10k you can't beat a TT (IMO), so planning to sell the 911 in the summer and go back to the TT and spend a bit of money on it, but nowhere near the kind of money I was looking at with JBS on the twin scroll. Probably an IHI kit, about 350 horses or so.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


I'LL SWAP YOU


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

o yes put me down,you no i like to take a pic or 2


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

ezz said:


> o yes put me down,you no i like to take a pic or 2


good stuff


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah Steve

Sounds like it's going to be fun.

I'm up for it

Yan.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Steve,

I'll be there anyway, may aswell join you guys!


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Should be able to make this count me in for the Sunday.
Mctavish


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Put my name down as I am in England that weekend.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

excellent guys,this is looking good


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Good stuff all - hopefully we can make this a big one 

Got some more info this morning, the key bits of which are below:



> I think that you will agree that Bruntingthorpe is a good venue for GTI International and we will be back there this year for the weekend of the 21/22 June. We have learned quite a few lessons about the site during the past two years, and will be making a few changes which will, we hope, ensure that everyone has an even better time than last year.
> 
> Once again, we will be offering clubs special parking areas and we hope that your club will take up this opportunity. There will be no charge for these areas but, as last year, we are asking your members to book in advance.
> 
> ...


So... when booking opens on the GTI International website (I'll let you know when it does!) it is essential that you use the space provided to indicate that you want to go on the TTOC stand - this will be the only way to get a pass! Hopefully we can have our best ever turnout this year - the 21st anniversary of the event!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks for posting that Clive,should help to get a few more to sign up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hiya fellas, you can put my name down too please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - Cam's now got a taste for the shows since going to Ultimate Dubs yesterday!

Be good to have you with us mate


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Hiya fellas, you can put my name down too please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


done


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

are we camping?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> are we camping?


lol,no way :lol: i only live 20 minutes away :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

er, where am i staying then?!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> er, where am i staying then?!


 http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hote ... utterworth
this is abot 15 mins from bruntingthorpe,iirc Andy(yellow tt) is staying there


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok, i'll get that booked then


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> ok, i'll get that booked then


we need to get a few more booked to stay there then we can have a nice convoy to inters


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well i'll come up with Cam... if ezz comes, then thats the 3 of us for sure so with Andy aswell, thats 5 cars already mate


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

oh and Dolfan!! 6 cars!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi just checked out the website. So whats the deal is it 1/4 mile sprints? You turn up and watch or take part or what? Any concours type stuff?

Never been to anything like this


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Can I join in the fun?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> ok, i'll get that booked then


Get a move on Adam it fills up quickly for Inters weekend


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There is concours as well as show and shine lots of trade stands and quite alot to do really nice chilled week end really


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > ok, i'll get that booked then
> ...


pressure pressure!!

I will...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Stub said:


> Can I join in the fun?


yep,your on the list


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Hi just checked out the website. So whats the deal is it 1/4 mile sprints? You turn up and watch or take part or what? Any concours type stuff?
> 
> Never been to anything like this


Take part if you want mate,make sure you take your drivers licence.you can pre-book the sprint tickets online,you will get a certificate showing your 0-60,1/4 mile time.if there's enough tt's going then we will be given our own category for concours and sprint!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If ragtops are allowed then put me on your list.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If ragtops are allowed then put me on your list.


yep they are! Clive's 500bhp monster is a rag top :wink:


----------



## TT Chris (Apr 1, 2007)

ill be going down... as it wil be my TT's 1 year aniversary of sumthing that happened up there a year ago . ;-) wanna show it the show this time...

will b driving up with my bro in his 402.8 bhp mk3 cab


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT Chris said:


> ill be going down... as it wil be my TT's 1 year aniversary of sumthing that happened up there a year ago . ;-) wanna show it the show this time...
> 
> will b driving up with my bro in his 402.8 bhp mk3 cab


so am i putting you down to be on our pitch?


----------



## TT Chris (Apr 1, 2007)

yea mate put me down on it as well i dont think ill b able to park on the grass this year ;-) //

remember me u sold me the gearbox that spanny colected of u. all good friends here. ;-) ha ha


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT Chris said:


> yea mate put me down on it as well i dont think ill b able to park on the grass this year ;-) //
> 
> remember me u sold me the gearbox that spanny colected of u. all good friends here. ;-) ha ha


cool,did you use the box in the end?
Steve


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll be there on the Sunday ...


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Never been to anything like this. Does it matter if your car is still standard?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

martintt said:


> Never been to anything like this. Does it matter if your car is still standard?


nope,not at all.Care to join us?


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep put me down, pending getting the day off work.


----------



## TT Chris (Apr 1, 2007)

> did you use the box in the end?
> Steve


yea made a huge diffrence to the ibiza the ratios that is nice and short insance 0-60 and loved the new top speed and 6th on motorways.. sold it with the car.. the dealers didnt even know .. they didnt understand how i had it in there i said i bourght it like this they said this was onli avilable in spain ha ha... ohh well didnt effect the trade in price x totally transformed the cars drivin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

caney said:


> martintt said:
> 
> 
> > Never been to anything like this. Does it matter if your car is still standard?
> ...


But be warned you might leave with it no longer standard :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

websites been updated  come on guys lets get some more names down!
http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

When you book your ticket, when you go through to the basket *you must select "TT Owners Club" from the "Club" drop-down list if you want to put your TT on the club stand!*

Please post up to let us know when you've done it, and which day(s) you've booked


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> When you book your ticket, when you go through to the basket *you must select "TT Owners Club" from the "Club" drop-down list if you want to put your TT on the club stand!*
> 
> Please post up to let us know when you've done it, and which day(s) you've booked


thanks for the info Clive  Sunday is the day suggested.


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Ill get my tickets booked next week. I'll be coming down on the Sunday only as gotta work the Saturday


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

SLine said:


> Ill get my tickets booked next week. I'll be coming down on the Sunday only as gotta work the Saturday


sunday is always the better day,don't forget to select the TTOC club display as they'll send you a pass with the tickets


----------



## blue TiT (Jan 4, 2008)

Room for one more? As i have booked my tickets for sunday


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

blue TiT said:


> Room for one more? As i have booked my tickets for sunday


added


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can you squeeze a little ole MK II in as well, will be booking this week end as the car should be in a reasonable state by then


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

robokn said:


> Can you squeeze a little ole MK II in as well, will be booking this week end as the car should be in a reasonable state by then


done


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

any more room caney as it might be one for me and my mate?

If so i'll get the tickets ordered asap (when he gives me the money) and the day booked off work.

cheers 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rik-e said:


> any more room caney as it might be one for me and my mate?
> 
> If so i'll get the tickets ordered asap (when he gives me the money) and the day booked off work.
> 
> cheers 8)


should be fine mate,make sure you select the TTOC stand when ordering so they send you a pass to stick on your windsreen.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

right guys,this event is getting nearer now so can all the people on the list confirm that they are still coming  Also when booking tickets make sure it's for the sunday and don't forget to order your pass


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgot about buying tickets for this one!

Just paid online for the Sunday and selected the TTOC 8)


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

just booked me + 1 for the sunday and selected TTOC 

can't wait, this'll be my 1st TT meet and i'll get to oogle over loadsa other modded TT's 

should be a good one weather permitting :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rik-e said:


> just booked me + 1 for the sunday and selected TTOC
> 
> can't wait, this'll be my 1st TT meet and i'll get to oogle over loadsa other modded TT's


hopefully as only a few have comfirmed so far


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

caney said:


> rik-e said:
> 
> 
> > just booked me + 1 for the sunday and selected TTOC
> ...


will we still all get to park together inside? as part of the TTOC?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

yep even if it's just you :lol: we've got a pitch allocated to us so hopefully there will be a few of us :wink:


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant wait for this one! i havnt been to inters for over two years.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Caney, could you update your page 1 list to show who has booked, and therefore who we need to chase ;-)


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I have to book my tickets I will do in a few days,

I have some special show parts to wear that day the car will be looking rather special if I do say so myself 

I even called JBS today and begged them to do my upgrade before the show so I could take it round the track


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Stu you mean the sprint


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys, can you post up when you've booked so we can get a good idea of numbers


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

me + 1 have definitely paid but not got tickets yet.

Sun 22nd and chose TTOC


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Booked for Sunday


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorry boys, but i cant now make it on the sunday (could do saturday though) so please strike my name from the list


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to let everyone down. You may have seen it in the for sale section but circumstances have forced me to sell my TT. If I can I will still come and say hi though.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Booked, just the one and did select TTOC. Not sure if I'll be in the TT or not though!?!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Booked just looking for somewhere to stay now


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

robokn said:


> Booked just looking for somewhere to stay now


http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_ ... tel_id=291 5 miles from inters with a bar/restaurent and pubs in the village.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Will there still be a TTOC stand on the Saturday as I can't make it on the Sunday.

If there isn't I may just turn up on the day and not pre-book in case the weather is rubbish.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

caney said:


> Right guys how about a show of force at this years event? i've been going for the last 5 years now and find it really frustrating to only see a few TT'S scattered around the car park  it would really be good to have our own pitch with a variety of cars on show from show 'n' shine to modified big turbos etc!It's mainly a VW event but there are always plenty of audis as well  The event is on for 2 days sat21st/sun22nd june,imo the sunday is always the better day so who's interested in coming? i think we should have the stand on the sunday so come on get your names down  once we've got some good numbers then Clived will contact them to confirm our pitch, http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/
> ATTENDEE LIST SUNDAY 22ND JUNE
> 1)CANEY-BOOKED
> 2)G12MO X BOOKED
> ...


I'm still not on your list and I confirmed booking too!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Right guys how about a show of force at this years event? i've been going for the last 5 years now and find it really frustrating to only see a few TT'S scattered around the car park  it would really be good to have our own pitch with a variety of cars on show from show 'n' shine to modified big turbos etc!It's mainly a VW event but there are always plenty of audis as well  The event is on for 2 days sat21st/sun22nd june,imo the sunday is always the better day so who's interested in coming? i think we should have the stand on the sunday so come on get your names down  once we've got some good numbers then Clived will contact them to confirm our pitch, http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/
> ...


DONE :wink:[


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Had a message from Autometrix:

"Can you please remind your members that the closing date to pre-book their club stand passes and tickets is Friday 13th June 12 noon " 

It looks like pretty much everyone so far has booked for the Sunday - anyone planning for the Saturday?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

if anyone misses the deadline I have a spare TTOC pass to get you through as my mate will be in my car but they sent 2 passes to hang on the rear view mirror as i ordered 2 tickets.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

rik-e said:


> if anyone misses the deadline I have a spare TTOC pass to get you through as my mate will be in my car but they sent 2 passes to hang on the rear view mirror as i ordered 2 tickets.


Will see what I get in the post, not sure if I made the deadline or not for passes?!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi caney,
Got back from a weeks jolly yesterday in Ireland to a mountain of post and a squillion phone calls messages.
One of which was a large job I need to start that may go into next weekend. So, very sorry but best if I say now that it maybe a problem to join in.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> rik-e said:
> 
> 
> > if anyone misses the deadline I have a spare TTOC pass to get you through as my mate will be in my car but they sent 2 passes to hang on the rear view mirror as i ordered 2 tickets.
> ...


ordered my tickets/passes thursday and they arrived saturday so you'll be fine.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Still space for this? Think I might head up if I can.

I'm still not in the TTOC though   Can I join there?

If not ill park with the other unworthies :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Still space for this? Think I might head up if I can.
> 
> I'm still not in the TTOC though   Can I join there?
> 
> If not ill park with the other unworthies :wink:


you have a TT so that's fine :wink: order your ticket online and select ttoc from the drop down list.let me know when you've done it and i'll stick you on the list


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

My tickets and TTOC pass arrived last week. See you there!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

SLine said:


> My tickets and TTOC pass arrived last week. See you there!


Great! for the sunday yeah?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

we have 8 confirmed bookings so far but what about the rest of you who are on the list?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Hark said:


> Still space for this? Think I might head up if I can.
> 
> I'm still not in the TTOC though   Can I join there?
> 
> If not ill park with the other unworthies :wink:


you ordered yours yet Hark?

hopefully the weather will be as nice as today 8)


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

booked for Sunday


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Stub said:


> booked for Sunday


nice one Stub, will be good to meet you at last with our marmite grilles lol


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Booked myself for Sunday too.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Booked myself for Sunday too.


did you select ttoc from the drop down list?if not ring them and ask for a pass,i'll put you on the list


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guys can I just check I just book a ticket for the car not passengers? Ie not like Rockingham?

Secondly are any of you doing the 1/4 miles? Never done one. Think it would be a laugh but really don't want to wreck my clutch and think everyone will be dumping their clutch ...


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Hark said:


> Guys can I just check I just book a ticket for the car not passengers? Ie not like Rockingham?
> 
> Secondly are any of you doing the 1/4 miles? Never done one. Think it would be a laugh but really don't want to wreck my clutch and think everyone will be dumping their clutch ...


I bought 2 tickets for my one car :?

I presumed me + mate would need a ticket each?

I'm thinking of having a JBS custom code remap there and I would get a free run up the strip once it's mapped.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

caney said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Booked myself for Sunday too.
> ...


Yep selected "TT Owners Club" from the list when I booked.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will be there only on the sunday with Dean TT


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok I've read it properly now still not sure if need to book 1 or 2 tickets :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Ok I've read it properly now still not sure if need to book 1 or 2 tickets :roll:


if going on your own then select 1 ticket+ttoc from drop down list,job done


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

1 ticket per person to enter i think.

It has been for every show i've been to before.

Will dean be taking his camera?


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

booked it for sunday, do they send the tickets through the post? i selected the ttoc


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam Wright said:


> booked it for sunday, do they send the tickets through the post? i selected the ttoc


yes,i'll stick you on the list


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

thankyou to the people who have booked for this event,we have 10 confirmed which is great [smiley=thumbsup.gif] in the 5 years i've been going there's never been a strong presence of TT'S so i'm well pleased


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ANyone here at APS before inters?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Hark said:


> ANyone here at APS before inters?


Will be at my dad's house on the Saturday which is 2 miles from APS, so may pop over if I have any issues getting the TT running properly to go up on the Sunday.

Not sure if they are open on that Saturday though, they normally open every other Sat?

Got my ticket and TTOC windscreen hanger today


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Have some stuff there that Ed was going to send to me. Wondered if theres a pos of some1 picking it up for me. Would buy you a beeer


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Hark said:


> Have some stuff there that Ed was going to send to me. Wondered if theres a pos of some1 picking it up for me. Would buy you a beeer


Possibly if they are open on the Saturday or Ed can drop it to my dad's house (he knows where it is, as he has dropped my car off before). Not sure how much space I'll have in the TT as it is a Roadster and will have a boot of bits to take upto JBS after as it is finally going in for its engine conversion!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ok

Its only 2 calipers mind you mate and 2 locking wheel nuts. So not a big box. If not ill have to arrange a courier to pick them up as not gonna be down there for a while.


----------



## blue TiT (Jan 4, 2008)

Just confirming i have my tickets and pass for the sunday 8)

Chris


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

should be good guys, 12 TT's in total so far...

we could always try and make it 20 

Get yer names down everyone!!!


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

hi, just been speaking to my mate whos got his car with the VRS club and hes getting their proper ealry to get setup? i was under the impression that i would just get parking next to other TT's in our club? is that right? my car is not good enough for a stand or anything!?!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam Wright said:


> i was under the impression that i would just get parking next to other TT's in our club? is that right?


correct,except it will be on an area of grass inside the venue where people can view your TT :wink:


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

thank god for that! i know all TT's are beautiful but mines far from finished. it says the gates open at 9 but im not a morningish person, would it be ok to get their between 10-10:30 do you think? if not i can drink coffee


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam Wright said:


> thank god for that! i know all TT's are beautiful but mines far from finished. it says the gates open at 9 but im not a morningish person, would it be ok to get their between 10-10:30 do you think? if not i can drink coffee


the earlier the better really as your be parked up where the public will be walking around so the stewards wont want you driving through groups of spectators.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Being the prat I am I missed the booking date for online tickets.

I've emailed them and they've said I can pay on the gate and they will post me a TTOC pass this Monday. Just hope I have the TT as it might be in the bodyshop lol

I also asked about arriving early to get to the stands and she said to be there at 8am :? Bring your coffe


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeh thats fine, i'll be there for 8am. got my tickets today.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Hark said:


> ok
> 
> Its only 2 calipers mind you mate and 2 locking wheel nuts. So not a big box. If not ill have to arrange a courier to pick them up as not gonna be down there for a while.


Should be able to manage it, PM me so I don't forget!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool when you gonna get them in the week or....?

Ill pm ED make sure he has them ready.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Anyone know if we'll be allowed to drive off the stand stand at some point during the day if we fancy giving the 1/4mile a go? (there was some issues with that back in 2003 I think)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Anyone know if we'll be allowed to drive off the stand stand at some point during the day if we fancy giving the 1/4mile a go? (there was some issues with that back in 2003 I think)


yep no problem with that,i do it every year.


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

dont forget to register on our site for a free burger 
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/

that'll save some money at the burger vans!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

awesomeade said:


> dont forget to register on our site for a free burger
> http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/
> 
> that'll save some money at the burger vans!


cool just done it :wink:


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

caney said:


> awesomeade said:
> 
> 
> > dont forget to register on our site for a free burger
> ...


Me too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Yan


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Dolfan said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > awesomeade said:
> ...


me too,

are you coming now yan and parking inside with us lot? will be nice to see your TT 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

awesomeade said:


> dont forget to register on our site for a free burger
> http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/
> 
> that'll save some money at the burger vans!


best you get it going early as i start eating at 9am :lol:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

caney said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if we'll be allowed to drive off the stand stand at some point during the day if we fancy giving the 1/4mile a go? (there was some issues with that back in 2003 I think)
> ...


Will it be the same if we need to leave early? I'll probably have to leave just after lunch, don't want to get stuck on stand till the end of the day!

If not I'll just park at the back with the minions.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Rhod_TT said:
> ...


you can leave at anytime mate,we'll make sure we'll leave enough space between cars.


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

rik-e said:


> Dolfan said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


Yep

Will be parking with the Motley crew :lol: lol

Look forward to meeting you

Yan


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I've not pre-booked, but I'll be there.

Can I stiil get to the same parking area as the rest of you?

Dave


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

TThriller said:


> I've not pre-booked, but I'll be there.
> 
> Can I stiil get to the same parking area as the rest of you?
> 
> Dave


i think you will need a TTOC pass to get through. I've got 1 spare if you can't get one in time or if you join the convoy from the hotel near jc 20 on M1 I could give you the spare one then?

If you phone through they should just send you one in the post :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TThriller said:


> I've not pre-booked, but I'll be there.
> 
> Can I stiil get to the same parking area as the rest of you?
> 
> Dave


ring them up and ask for a ttoc pass,be quick though :wink:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I might be in the other TT (need to get my money's worth and drive the damned thing!), are 996 TTs allowed on stand


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> I might be in the other TT (need to get my money's worth and drive the damned thing!), are 996 TTs allowed on stand


only if i'm allowed to drive it on the dragstrip


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

caney said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > I might be in the other TT (need to get my money's worth and drive the damned thing!), are 996 TTs allowed on stand
> ...


Ha ha, if I am in the porka then I don't think it'll be going on the strip. Will aim to meet you all at 8pm at J20 and take it from there.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

rik-e said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > I've not pre-booked, but I'll be there.
> ...


Thanks for the offer, I think I'll take the spare pass
, much more reliable than our forelorn postal service.

Gives us an extra incentive to make the rendezvous on time!

Cheers

Dave

ps I've PM'd you my mobile no.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking like Ill be there but in the Z4 hire car as mine still in the bodyshop. Will still come down and see you guys and say hello.



Rike still coming? Wanna talk to you about lights...remind me if I forget.  
Elrao pmed


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just back from hols - looks like we're going to have a good turn out!

Fraid the 996 won't be able to come on the TTOC club stand - apart from the fact that you'll mess any photos up ;-) IIRC Autometrix only let VW / Audi group (yes, I know you could now try to argue that one!  cars into the main show area and I don't want to annoy Autometrix by trying to bend the rules.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Arse. Just called JBS - whilst I've been away they've meant to have been tweaking the map etc.... but whilst there they identified that my head gasket is on the way out. As I've been away so they couldn't get hold of me, and they are rammed with work pre-GTI, there is no way to get it sorted in time. So no TT for me at GTI again!

I'm still going to come along, but the upshot is as follows:

1) I have a spare TTOC stand pass for someone, so if we're meeting up before we go in early morning I can give this to someone then

2) I need to decide if I'll take the 135i up, or if I'll ask someone from Stevenage who is going if rather than going in convoy they can give me, and some TTOC stand stuff, a lift....


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Hark said:


> Looking like Ill be there but in the Z4 hire car as mine still in the bodyshop. Will still come down and see you guys and say hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be there still


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

i dont have a pass yet , so if one is going spare i will have it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ianttr said:


> i dont have a pass yet , so if one is going spare i will have it.


If you meet us here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118182 you'll be fine


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks clived  see you all there


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Guys

GTI Inters have cocked up  Not a happy chap

To cut a long story short.....I need the special pass or i will not be able to get onto the TTOC stand. 

Can anyone help Pleeeeeease

Regards Yan


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolfan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> GTI Inters have cocked up  Not a happy chap
> 
> ...


Yan, if I make the 8am meet then you can have my TTOC pass as my 'TT' is not allowed on stand....as it isn't an Audi


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

elrao said:


> Dolfan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Cheers elrao

That is much appreciated, will meet you at the Travelodge 8am

Kind regards Yan


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a spare pass aswell but think TThriller wants it. between me n elrao there will be 2 spares.

SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone know what kind of weather we can expect on Sunday?

Yan


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guys not sure whether to come or not. TT isn't back and my m8 has dropped out so won't be on the stand and will be Billy no mates. Seems daft to travel up there to walk round on my tod. :?

If I arrive early enough to meet you guy I won't be able to get in (Neither will Elrao I guess?) as thought it was only pass holders till 9.


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hark said:


> Guys not sure whether to come or not. TT isn't back and my m8 has dropped out so won't be on the stand and will be Billy no mates. Seems daft to travel up there to walk round on my tod. :?
> 
> If I arrive early enough to meet you guy I won't be able to get in (Neither will Elrao I guess?) as thought it was only pass holders till 9.


Hi Matt

You would not be Billy no mates  , you may not have your TT there, however you can still hang out with us. I met up with Rob (elrao) today and he is attending.

Yan


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

I Had a great day at the Inters

Was nice to put a few more names to the faces, and look forward to seeing you all again at Rockingham

Here are a few pic's

Regards Yan


----------

